# Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009



## squeek

Last Summer Heresy ran a fiction contest that asked posters to produce a short story set in the 40k or Fantasy game system. It was very popular and a number of posters have been clamouring to get cracking once more. Well here is your chance!

Heresy-Online's Fiction Contest 2009. We are changing the format slightly this time, but the core concept is more or less the same. You have 8 weeks to produce an original piece of fiction set in one of the GW game systems. You can write about Dwarfs in Fantasy, Necrons in 40k, Gondor in LotR or any other part of one of the game systems that GW produces.

We are changing the format of the competition slightly this time around. As most of you know the forum is attempting to produce an Ezine; the Heretic. Part of a good Heretic is good stories and that is where you come in. We are asking that each story be within 100 words of 1500 words (in order to make publication easier) and of course in English and spell checked! As part of this, stories submitted for this competition need to be brand new and submitted in the Heretic Submissions forum. We cannot publish something that has been posted on 5 different forums and really it isn't all that fair if we let some entrants submit old work.

Once the 8 weeks is up, all the submitted stories will be judged by the staff team and the winner declared soon afterwards. Starting with the winner, any writers of stories that would make good pieces for the Heretic will be contacted and asked permission to use it. You can of course say no, so don't worry nothing has to be published. However if you say yes the story will remain under wraps until it is published in full in the Heretic, for all the readers to enjoy. Once all the relevant authors have been contacted any stories that aren't due for publication will be moved in to the Original Works forum.
In English and spell checked.
Your own work, not posted or published elsewhere.
Submitted in the Heretic Submissions forum.
Closing date: 8 weeks from now on the 27th July at 11:59pm GMT.
Focus can be 40k, Fantasy, LotR or other systems, but must be clearly defined and based within the GW game system.
1500 words. Stories must be no more than 1600 words and no less than 1400 words.
Please remember to include 'Fiction Contest 2009' in the title of your thread
If this seems complicated, don't worry it really isn't meant to be that tough. All you need to do is pick a topic, write a 1500 word story and (once it is spell checked) submit it here; in the Heretic Submissions forum. You have 8 weeks to write it, so that is less than 200 words a week! If any more encouragement is needed, the winner will receive one of our award medals for winning the competition and participants will of course be helping their cause for a Seal of the Librarian medal.

Good luck and happy writing!


----------



## OrcSlayer

This looks like it might be a really good competition... do I dare face off against some of the fantastic writers here though? icknose:


----------



## dark angel

Im definatly in can we write about anything within 40K? Because im thinking i might do pre heresy if thats aloud


----------



## squeek

dark angel said:


> Im definatly in can we write about anything within 40K? Because im thinking i might do pre heresy if thats aloud


Yes, the only restriction as such is that it needs to be set within one of the various GW game systems with a clear focus. What that focus is, is up to you; as long as it isn't something so bizarre or esoteric that nobody has clue what you are blathering about, you are good to go!



> Focus can be 40k, Fantasy, LotR or other systems, but must be clearly defined and based within the GW game system.


Feel free to write about current canon, characters and happenings or divest yourself of any established facts; so long as your story sits within one of the GW game systems you are ok.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Hmm..think I might just make something for this one. I like the fact it's short lol. I could bang out 1500 words easy...maybe :biggrin:

Good luck to all and sundry who plan on embarking on this endeavour! As long as we hog-tie Dirge and stuff him in a maintainence closet I think we'll all have a fair shot! 

Nate


----------



## dark angel

Awesome now i have to work out the legion and plot.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

awesome! can't wait to bust out a new story for this one! Been working on a few short ones, good incentive for me to finish them! lol

Good luck to all!

Commissar Ploss

_EDIT:_ its amusing how you tied in this deadline with the deadline for BL's short story comp. lol


----------



## zboy234

Finally I have been waiting to avenge my crushing humiliation at the hands of an thrice damned commisar! (yes you Ploss!)

Sounds fun i'm in, looking forward to what everyone will come up with:biggrin:,

Zboy234


----------



## Commissar Ploss

cute, Zboy. You just made me want to work harder now! :grin:

CP


----------



## zboy234

hey it'sall good at the end of this you get to read a veritable smorgasboard of good stories, a win/win if you ask me:biggrin:

-zb234


----------



## deathbringer

hehe
an incentive to start a story i have wanted to do for a long time
cant wait
good luck to everyone that enters

squeek will we get to read all the entries in the end cos with the number of quality writers on heresy 
their are going to be some fantastic stories entered


----------



## Zondarian

1) Brilliant use of the word smorgasbord, though you spelt it wrong.
2) I'm in, though I am not likely to win against all you brilliant heresy writers. I will tell you my brilliant plan now. I will confuse everyone with big words like chickenlisious, sure no one knows what it means but I think it will give me the edge.


----------



## squeek

Commissar Ploss said:


> its amusing how you tied in this deadline with the deadline for BL's short story comp. lol


Just chance really, we chose 8 weeks as it is the same length as last time and gives you all plenty of time to create something. Though I suppose it could be a good thing for you guys if you start something for the BL comp that ends up being too short perhaps? 



deathbringer said:


> squeek will we get to read all the entries in the end cos with the number of quality writers on heresy
> their are going to be some fantastic stories entered


That is the plan. The idea is to start with the winning piece and ask each author in turn if they want to be published. Those that do will be kept secret until the Heretic is published (soon after we hope!) anyone that doesn't will have their story moved to Original Works. The idea of course is for all stories to be shared with the masses, but hopefully you will have to wait and see a little longer with some of the best ones.


----------



## Zondarian

Is there any chance that I can read Ploss and Zboy's entries for last year. I want to see my competition.


----------



## Epatus

I have never tried anything like this before, the last time I wrote a story was back in GCSE! I will throw my hat in and see what comes out of my head.


----------



## dark angel

How many entries can we do? because mine is at 678 words atm


----------



## Zondarian

I am guessing it is one each DA.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Zondarian said:


> Is there any chance that I can read Ploss and Zboy's entries for last year. I want to see my competition.


Follow the link in my sig, "The Lair of the FAN FICTION KING!" and its the short story, "At the End of All Things" 

OR

you can view all of the entries from last year by following this link. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10367

enjoy! Mine and Zboy's are there on the list if you click the above link.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## squeek

dark angel said:


> How many entries can we do? because mine is at 678 words atm


We aren't going to put a restriction on how many pieces you write. The idea of the contest is to inspire a little extra creativity and there aren't any 'cash prizes' as such, so more than one entry doesn't benefit anyone in that sense.

Feel free to enter more than one story if you want to, just remember to make sure that they stick to the rules repeated below and all is well!


In English and spell checked.
Your own work, not posted or published elsewhere.
Submitted in the Heretic Submissions forum.
Closing date: 8 weeks from now on the 27th July at 11:59pm GMT.
Focus can be 40k, Fantasy, LotR or other systems, but must be clearly defined and based within the GW game system.
1500 words. Stories must be no more than 1600 words and no less than 1400 words.
[*]Please remember to include 'Fiction Contest 2009' in the title of your thread


----------



## dark angel

Yes! I finishied my first entry! yay:victory: but i said it was fluff compition entry by accident on the thread name just thought id say


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ahhh! i'm not even close to being finished...you...you...you, FAST PERSON! :grin:

Great to hear that some are already finished!

CP


----------



## Shogun_Nate

I've finished and posted mine as well. Overall I think it's ok but I feel that I mucked it up a bit because I wrote it more like a longer story than one of its length. Oh well..such is life :biggrin:! I just had an idea that popped in my head and went with it. Sometimes that's a good thing..sometimes no so much LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## deathbringer

ok this is embarrassing haven't even started lol
I've been watching kung fu panda
i better start today
good luck to all


----------



## Zondarian

I am about 700 words in to mine. But I have started to get a little bit bored of it. So I will probably come back to it later today and get it finished mid-week.


----------



## squeek

Whilst it is great that some of you have already submitted stories, don't feel that you need to rush as you have nearly 2 months until the deadline! 

Any questions about submissions feel to PM me, they obviously wont be given feedback in the normal way with Heretic articles, but don't worry we know they are there.


----------



## Initiate

Perfect! Time to test my mettle against the Commissar! I wish I hadn't posted the Timothy Grange stories back then, so I could enter them now, but I guess I will have to come up with something else.

EDIT: Finished. Posted.


----------



## dark angel

The only really problem with my story is it feels rushed but otherwise im happy


----------



## Zondarian

The main problem with my story. WE DON'T GOT ENOUGH WORDS CAPTAIN. It is certainly gonna be a snug fit.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

quick question, you guys aren't gonna pull a fast one like GW and take over the rights to all our stuff are you? I'm sure you aren't but i just want to cover my ass...I'm sure its just going to be one of those, "This has been published with the Authors permission" kind of things. Ourselves getting to keep the rights to make changes in future stories and meld them to our liking right?

Commissar Ploss


----------



## squeek

Well there are two parts to the answer to that question. First there is the official part, when you signed up on this forum you agreed to waive rights to everything you post on these forums. It is a standard policy for forums and other similar sites, there are various reasons, not least because if you retained all the rights to every post every time a member left we would have to delete everything posted by them. Here is the quote from the registration form:



> By posting any Content on the Site, you grant (or warrant that the owner of such rights has expressly granted) to Management the perpetual, non-exclusive, world-wide, sub licensable, royalty-free and fully paid license to use any or all of the Content you post, in its original or edited form, in radio programs, television programs, books, articles, commentaries, or in any other medium now known or later developed. You also warrant that you own or otherwise control all of the rights to the content you have posted and that the public posting and use of such content by us will not infringe the rights of any third party. You further warrant that any “moral rights” in posted materials have been waived. You acknowledge that you are not entitled to any compensation for any Content you may post on the Site or Management’s use thereof pursuant to the license set forth above. All material published on this site becomes available for use (including re-use and publication or broadcast at any other place or in any other format without acknowledgement to the original poster or copyright holder) by the management of the Heresy-Online forum at their sole discretion as set above and you agree that you may not request it be removed or withdrawn from either the site or any archives.


What this actually means and in effect the second part of this answer, is that once you post something it belongs to Heresy-Online. However, we are very unlikely to do anything with your posts (whether stories, topical, pictures or otherwise) that you object to. Indeed, it is specifically stated in the first post in this thread that we will ask posters if they would like stories to be published or not.

What this means in relation to these stories and your posts in general, is that once posted you aren't entitled to just remove all the content if you get your knickers in a twist about something. However you all have the ability to edit posts (for a set length of time) and nobody is going to 'steal' your work or 'pull a fast one'. We are not interested in taking your story and publishing it as anything but your work, we are also not going to stop you killing off characters in further work or whatever it is you mean when you say, "make changes in future stories and meld them to our liking".

If anyone has a problem with this the best thing to do is PM me or Jez (remembering that he is busy and not running this contest) for clarification before you post anything. If it makes anyone feel better, take a look at all the things I have posted on the site as a mod. I am fully aware of the rights and ownership of posts and have arguably posted more fiction than almost anyone else when you include Pit Fighter fiction and other bits and pieces.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ooh, this is interesting. As is the post before this one...

It looks like I joined the forum at the right time! I'll be sure to whip up a piece or two!

Regarding the rights, Herr squeek - how does this work with work I've posted on other forums? Such as If I, say, post a story on the Black Library Publishing fan fiction forum, which states that I've given up my rights to the characters to GW/BL, and then want to post it up here? Am I not allowed to? Note that this is regarding the Original Work forum, not this competition; I understand that this must have entirely original work.

However, in a similar vein to that, what about the stories that we enter into this competition after the competition expires? May we then post up our entries on other sites?


----------



## squeek

Mossy Toes said:


> Regarding the rights, Herr squeek - how does this work with work I've posted on other forums? Such as If I, say, post a story on the Black Library Publishing fan fiction forum, which states that I've given up my rights to the characters to GW/BL, and then want to post it up here? Am I not allowed to? Note that this is regarding the Original Work forum, not this competition; I understand that this must have entirely original work.


Well I think that is more to do with the rules on the BL forum than here really. If they own the rights to the characters and so on then I suppose in theory they might get snotty about you posting it here. Obviously if you have transferred the rights regarding a story to somebody else then post it again you don't technically own the rights to be giving them away a second time. If you see what I mean?

However that said, in my personal opinion BL or Heresy aren't going to be bothered about you reposting fan fiction across the web as long as it isn't published somewhere. If you gave the rights away and the story was then published in a book for example, then normally you would have to ask permission of the copyright holder to publish that story elsewhere. You can't publish a short story in an anthology and then post it on your blog for all to read for free obviously.

So in essence, check what rights you retain if you are unsure and what you have agreed to, but unless they have published the work they are unlikely to demand exclusivity rights. Likewise, Heresy isn't going to mind hosting stories posted elsewhere as long as the copyright holder doesn't object (in which case we would probably have to take it down). Particularly since for the most part, we couldn't possibly know if you have already posted a story on another forum.



Mossy Toes said:


> However, in a similar vein to that, what about the stories that we enter into this competition after the competition expires? May we then post up our entries on other sites?


Once the competition is finished we will ask permission from authors of work we would like to publish in our free forum ezine, any that refuse or aren't asked (obviously we can't publish everything!) will then be transferred over to the forum for you to do with as you please. If you wanted to post it somewhere else after the competition is over (and over in the sense that we have had chance to approach you regarding the ezine should we choose to) then you are free to by all means.

If you were published in the ezine then we would normally expect exclusivity of content at least until it is published. There is little point from the point of view of the forum and a reader in publishing something in an ezine that is already available elsewhere. The normal process if you wanted to repost it somewhere else afterwards, would be to simply add a brief note somewhere like, 'first published in The Heretic Autumn 2009', or something similar. This is good for you in that people know where it came from and can see it is 'quality' work and good for them, in that they know that it is published elsewhere with all that entails, etc.

_Bear in mind that I am not a publications lawyer so my post is just my thoughts on the matter and holds no legal weight whatsoever._

Also, without meaning to play down the importance of the questions, generally my advice to potential contestants would be not to worry about rights and so on. As long as it is the first time it has been posted anywhere you are fine. Generally even if you wanted to have it published at a later date no-one would pay you for it because it has already been 'published' here.


----------



## Zondarian

My question is, and it isn't that I don't have confidence in the Ezine team, If we accept your offer for a publication, if the work is good enough, in the e-zine can we then take the story back if we feel it is taking too long for it to be published in the E-Zine? 

P.S- It confused me a little but I hope you understand what I am saying.


----------



## squeek

Zondarian said:


> My question is, and it isn't that I don't have confidence in the Ezine team, If we accept your offer for a publication, if the work is good enough, in the e-zine can we then take the story back if we feel it is taking too long for it to be published in the E-Zine?
> 
> P.S- It confused me a little but I hope you understand what I am saying.


Yes in short. Long answer, we would have to discuss it at the time but if the ezine is unlikely to be published for awhile then we aren't going to hold on to stories indefinitely. These things take time of course, but we are not going to take a story off you then never get round to using it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

sounds fun, i would definately love to join.


----------



## Zondarian

And yet another brilliant writer joins the competition, at this point I will just be happy if I don't come last. There is a slight chance that one good writer will get the story all wrong and fail, but there are too many now to hope that they all will. i guess I have to put alot more effort into mine, or just give up.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

thanks for all the clarification Squeek. I really appreciate your taking the time to explain things more thoroughly for me. I forgot about the stipulation in the signup agreement. My bad, looks like i have nothing to worry about. lol

thanks again, 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Mossy Toes

All right, that has assuaged my fears. I'll get writing!

(_If_ I do win, which is a big if, I would just link to it from elsewhere instead of actually posting it there)


----------



## squeek

Mossy Toes said:


> All right, that has assuaged my fears. I'll get writing!
> 
> (_If_ I do win, which is a big if, I would just link to it from elsewhere instead of actually posting it there)


Glad I could answer everyone's questions for them. That is positively encouraged Mossy Toes, as a general rule we like to tell everyone how brilliant our forum members are rather than hide stuff away for a select few to see.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

just so i have a good idea of the window i have how many more weeks do we have?


----------



## Zondarian

We still have about 7 and a half weeks left I think. Mine is finished but I am over 100 words over. It needs modification.


----------



## squeek

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> just so i have a good idea of the window i have how many more weeks do we have?





Zondarian said:


> We still have about 7 and a half weeks left I think. Mine is finished but I am over 100 words over. It needs modification.


It ends on the 27th July 2009 so you have just under 7 weeks left to submit any entries.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

thanks squeek and zond


----------



## Zondarian

Don't thank me, with my information you could have handed in your thing late.


----------



## Void_Dragon

Just been reffered to this site by a friend because of this competition. I'll probably get started within the next few hours.  40K I think. Probably an inquisitor or assasin story. Got some ideas I've been dying to play around with.


----------



## Zondarian

Unfortunately I have to go back on my word and say I am not entering anymore. I have spent days writing this, and then spent hours trying to cut it down because I ran 128 words over the limit. After several hours of wilting it down I am afraid I have to say it is a storybook hollywood sad part of the film moment. I got so close but there is nothing else I feel I can remove and I am two words over the limit. I will just post up the story tomorrow in the original works section. Sorry guys.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Pretty damn sure they'll let you get away with two words mate. Contact the competition runners before making any rash decisions. Plus you still have 7 weeks, have a go at something else if worst comes to the worst.

L.


----------



## Zondarian

The rules are set for a reason, and if I enter I sure as hell will be following them. And with 1602 words I am not in the limit so I can't submit it. Its a bitch, but rules are rules.


----------



## Void_Dragon

So change a few "and"s to commas or something. You can get 2 words out without actually changing anything, I'm sure.


----------



## Zondarian

I have already done all that. How do you think I lost over a hundred words?


----------



## Zondarian

The panic is over everyone, I have god rid of the words and have exactly 1600 (not including writing The End). SO I am going to post it and hope for the best.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Excellent Zond! Good to see you were able to cull enough to get it in!

Good luck to all and sundry who are entering! May we flood the ezine with page after page of written goodness!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

I'd like to write a small short story, so if I can get counted that would be great!!! If I can still enter. 

Short question....would my story be considered my own so like no one can go elsewhere and take my story and mess it up or twist it around? Of course the stuff all GW and the weapons, etc are GW's but would that specific story have any sort of ownership or whatever? Since that person such as myself or anyone who writes the story themselves, even though its basis is 40k?

I wouldn't be implying anyone on Heresy would, its a fairly good place when it comes to that, but like some other loser comes and snatches it.


----------



## squeek

Nobody on Heresy will be allowed to claim your stories as their own work. If you submit a story to this competition it isn't all that different to posting it in Original Works or posting any other article for the Heretic. We will do our best to protect your authorship on the site, particularly if you mention that someone has pinched it. If there are any editing suggestions after the competition, they will be just that, suggestions only.

However, we cannot stop someone from copying and pasting your work and posting it elsewhere. It is impossible to do that. Even book publishers have trouble with people plagiarising their authors.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

squeek said:


> However, we cannot stop someone from copying and pasting your work and posting it elsewhere. It is impossible to do that. Even book publishers have trouble with people plagiarising their authors.


Thanks for indulging me squeek. I'm a bit Paranoid when it comes to that stuff.

To your sentence up above, I figured as much. But as long as I have the original here on Heresy I should be okay. I can always send a cease and desist e-mail or whatever if i find some plagiarism. 

so now for my stupid question, can I still sign up? or is it a free entering thing?


----------



## squeek

Anyone is allowed to enter a story, you can enter it any time from now until the 27th July 2009. Here are the rules again since we are probably on a new page for most people:

 In English and spell checked.
 Your own work, not posted or published elsewhere.
 Submitted in the Heretic Submissions forum.
 Closing date: 27th July at 11:59pm GMT.
 Focus can be 40k, Fantasy, LotR or other systems, but must be clearly defined and based within the GW game system.
 1500 words. Stories must be no more than 1600 words and no less than 1400 words.
 Please remember to include 'Fiction Contest 2009' in the title of your thread


----------



## Fluff Master

I'm just writing the story now and i came to when my character's confronting some Orks. Now, am i allowed to make him swear? Or do i have to use "proper language"? Sorry if it sounds like a stupid question. Cheers!

-Fluff Master


----------



## squeek

Just apply the standard forum rules. If your hero gets shot in the crotch he is allowed to say, 'fuck me that hurt!' or similar, if he is chatting to some mates about the different flavours of ice cream at the NAAFI then saying, 'you cocking fuckwitted turd burglar your mother is a spoogemeister who blows donkeys for cash, strawberry is obviously the best!' is probably not cool.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lolzilla, that was funny! 'spoogemiester' haha!

i agree, sure a few are ok, just don't get carried away.

CP


----------



## Israfil

of course you could always have some fun with it, making up expletives or using ones from Star Wars


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

okay guys i figured i could get some help here but i dont necessarily want to divulge what i am cooking up for this comp. i am currently stuck between two different stories stuck in my head, i have the beginnings for both written up already but dont know which to choose. unfortunately i dont want anyone to read the beginnings because i want the story to be a surprise (i know lame) BUT i can tell you what era they are set in and where they will be taking place. so here they are;

the first takes place on a hotly contested planet in the here and now of 40k, who the contestants are and why the planet is so hot i cant say but lets just say that this will encompass a smaller picture and focus on a small group of people. this is more of a tragic and psychological story.

the second takes place in the pre-heresy era on the new beginning of a certain planet. once again i cant say why it's a new beginning and what the planet is but i can tell you that while the story may seem like it comes from the view of one being what happens will impact the whole galaxy. this ones ending will be like one of those "OH SHIT!" endings where you didn't see that coming.

so those are it, any help would be appreciated! thanks guys


----------



## Israfil

both sound pretty cool, i would go with the first though. then post the other one in here


----------



## CommissarHorn

Damn Zondarian! Its your fault I want to enter in this now.

Gonna start my fic tonight. Early start = early finish and lots of time to continue bumming around.


----------



## jack

I have decided to start this now, despite the fact that it has 2 days left and i am a slow writer. Ah well, hope for the best...


----------



## Chocobuncle

Just saw this and I think I'll make one, but then saw I have *TWO* days which is gonna suck.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

good luck you two, it's not that hard to write that short of a story, you actually find yourself going over the limit at points.


----------



## dark angel

At first i went nearly a thousand words over limit then realised "oops" lol so had too shorten parts down alot


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

me too, i was pretty high above the limit and was bummed that i had to cut some parts out but i think the story is good.


----------



## jack

I have about 500-600 words now and have the ending planned inside my head. Theres going to be a bit of a twist at the end.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i didn't enter this one this year guys. So the best of luck to all of you. I'm still satisfied with the title of the "First Fan Fic KING". No need to go overboard, or be selfish with a monopoly. lol No, i just can't wait to see the entries for this years comp. With all of the video game writing i've been deadlined on, i've run out of free time to put anything up here on Heresy. However, now that the games have shifted away from my storyline, there isn't much i can do but wait until they need me for more stuff/clarification. I'll get busy trying to turn out some good fiction for you all. And i'll keep doing the Writer's Circle posts every Tuesday. So keep a look out for this upcoming week's post. Best of luck to all entrants in this years Fiction Comp! 

write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## CommissarHorn

Your like one big giant Commissar with a whole lot of Ploss.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Well, seems I totally forgot about this... I'll see if I can salvage anything together today


----------



## Commissar Ploss

CommissarHorn said:


> Your like one big giant Commissar with a whole lot of Ploss.


Yup! that about sums me...wait :scratchhead:...

Is that good or bad? lol

CP


----------



## CommissarHorn

Commissar Ploss said:


> Is that good or bad? lol
> 
> CP


Well commissars are awesome, as we all know =), and Ploss ryhmes with cross, which is pretty cool aswell.

Stupid fiction, i've finished the start and end, now i've just gotta start the middle part. :alcoholic:


----------



## jack

I've finished it but where do we vote and se how many votes its got and how long do we have to vote.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

its not something that we vote on, i believe. It is a staff voting thing. The winner will be included in the new Heretic e-zine being put together here.

CP


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

hmph, I forgot to enter:alcoholic:...damn, oh well, maybe next time. I'm outk: 

~Beltiac


----------



## Zondarian

When is the winner been announced? Or have I just not found the post that tells us the winner? If anyone could respond like today then I will be grateful, I'm pissing off again tomorrow.


----------



## dark angel

I think we will find out in a few days/weeks Zond nice too see you back for a while btw:biggrin:


----------



## Zondarian

Well I may not be back by then. So to whoever wins well done, I am lucking forward to reading the story in the Heresy Ezine.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

As am I! i can't wait to see who will be published in the ezine! what with the great multitude of exceptional writers here on Heresy, it no doubt should be extraordinary! 

CP


----------



## dark angel

I dont think i will win and in a way dont want too because i had a great time writting it, however i cant wait too read the other entries if we are allowed that is


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

same here, i cant wait to read everyone's stories


----------



## Epatus

Have the results come out yet? I really want to read the great standard of stories this forum can produce.


----------



## deathbringer

wont win 
too rushed and 1500 words meant my story line was too cluttered
still cant wait to read dirge's entry and im eagerly anticipating dark angel's too


----------



## Commissar Ploss

deathbringer said:


> wont win
> too rushed and 1500 words meant my story line was too cluttered
> still cant wait to read dirge's entry and im eagerly anticipating dark angel's too


don't write yourself off too soon, we don't know who will win yet. keep your chin up, and if you feel you didn't do as well as you think you should have, rework it. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

I was lazy and slacker-ish, so I didn't complete my entry on time (which was themed around the Pink Flopyd song "Goodbye Blue Sky", as interpreted in the movie, _The Wall_. I highly recommend you look up the clip on Youtube).

I regret it now, of course, but I'll still be reading everyone elses' entries!


----------



## Epatus

Have the results been posted yet? Can someone direct me to them?


----------



## deathbringer

Unfortunately not
I heard squeek is on holiday so they wont be done till he gets back


----------



## Epatus

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## zboy234

gah! *smashes head on library desk* I cannae stand it!!!! I'm off to kill some DoW 2 tyranids, tell me when the results are in.

Cheers,
zboy234


----------



## Epatus

How long do you want for a holiday? I am bouncing off the walls here.


----------



## jack

Does anybody know when Sqeek is coming back?


----------



## Vaz

I've pmed him, but his last login was late August.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Was he the only person judging the competition. If the comp ain't done soon it won't be 2009 Fiction Contest but 2010....

L.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

*Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009 - UPDATE!*

Hello everyone! It has been placed upon me to restart this competition again! Squeek is currently out of action, so i will be taking over the competition from here on out. I know you all have been clamoring to get the results for the Heresy-Online Fiction Contest for 2009. However, there is some NEW information that you all should be aware of regarding this contest. 

Updates and Changes:

The competition will no longer be connected with the Heretic E-zine.
Over the next week i will be judging the contest entries and picking out THREE finalists.
Voting for the winner will begin on Monday, November 2nd.
Finalists entries will be moved to the Original Works forum for viewing.
Once the winner for the contest has been established, a new thread will be constructed with links to all stories entered in the competition. 
Updates and Changes (Elaborated):

This competition will no longer be connected with the Heretic e-zine.
Publication for the Heretic E-zine have been pushed back a ways, so we have decided that it is best to separate the two for now. 
-------------------------------------

Over the next week I will be judging the contest entries and picking out three finalists.
With the number of entries that we have, it has been decided that there will be THREE finalists. From which, the winner will be decided by the popular vote of the members! WooT! (that includes me! :grin 
-------------------------------------

Voting for the winner will start on Monday, November 2nd.
Beginning next week, Monday, November 2nd, there will be a new sticky'd thread posted called "Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009 [Finalists] - VOTE HERE!" Here you will find links to each of the finalists entires, and a poll that will include the titles of the stories, and they're authors.
-------------------------------------

Finalists entries will be moved to the Original Works forum for viewing.
The stories of the three finalists will be moved from the Ezine submissions section to the Original Works forum, so that everyone can view them. As stated above, a new thread will be sticky'd to provide links to those stories (and a voting poll) so that you don't have to go digging for them. 

an example of what the finalists thread will look like can be found here. *http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10367* this is the voting thread for last year's competition. (where my story won! :grin
-------------------------------------

Once the winner for the contest has been established, a new thread will be constructed with links to all stories entered in the competition.
again, i am using the same layout as last year, if you follow this link: *http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10367*, you will find the list of entries in the body of the first post. It will look something like that.
-------------------------------------

That is it for the updates for the Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009. Like i said, over the next week i will be picking out three finalists and having their stories moved to the Original Works forum. I know you have waited a long time for this, but please be patient a little longer.  thanks a bunch guys!

Commissar Ploss

p.s. i will still discuss the possibility of having the winning entry included with the E-zine. But that will be decided at a later date. For now the contest is separate.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Marvelous! Now, even though I was too lazy to make an entry myself, I'll be able to read in on some of the others...


----------



## Epatus

Thanks Ploss for picking this up, thank you Galahad for taking an interest. I wonder if mine made it to the last three...:no:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

thank the gods, i thought our stories might never get read lol


----------



## zboy234

well at least something is happening, thanks for notifying us Ploss, I look forward to the first fiction king of heresy to be judging this contest.
Cheers,
Zboy234


----------



## Commissar Ploss

voting has begun! go check it out.

CP


----------

